# Equation Sheets



## KevQ (Apr 5, 2009)

From reading all the postings, it sounds like having a summary sheet of frequently used equations would save time over looking through MERM during the exam. Any opinions out there on this?

If there are any past test takers who did put together a summary equation sheet, would it be possible for me to see what you used?

Thanks.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 5, 2009)

I've only done a practice exam, but can tell you a formula sheet probably would not have helped me. You can put only so many formulas on a sheet and keep it organized. Do you realize how many formulas there are in each small section? Now, what about a chapter? And now, how about the whole book? You can't possibly put all the useful formulas on one sheet. I find that it's best to know where in the book you need to go and then find your particular equations or interest. YMMV.


----------



## bph (Apr 5, 2009)

KevQ said:


> From reading all the postings, it sounds like having a summary sheet of frequently used equations would save time over looking through MERM during the exam. Any opinions out there on this?
> If there are any past test takers who did put together a summary equation sheet, would it be possible for me to see what you used?
> 
> Thanks.


At first, I thought a formula sheet would be of no help, but now after doing some practice exams, I think I would like one with the most common equations (about 20-30 or so) and also the most common conversion factors that are not already memorized. For me, it's kind of the equations you should have memorized, but just want to make a quick check to make sure you got it right.

Having said this, I don't think I have time (or want to spend the time) to make one up, but maybe I'll try and find the time.

MERM also has a quick reference guide with all the main equations in it, which I have, and may use, but it's hard to split you focus between the MERM and the MERM reference guide (there have been a few discussions about this).

BPH


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't use one. I started too, but once you get familiar with the MERM, a lot of the common equations are already in your head.


----------

